# Anyone with C5 A6 on 20 inch rims? Post pics please.



## msydnor (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd like to see some A6's on 20 inch rims. I just bought some. It wasn't my first choice but I didn't pay much for the car and don't want to spend a lot on it. I got a super (couldn't pass up) kind of deal on the 20's so now I'm stuck with them. Anyone else with 20's


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Close enough?


----------



## msydnor (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks nice. Looks like it's lowered. Any rubbing issues?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (msydnor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msydnor* »_Looks nice. Looks like it's lowered. Any rubbing issues?

You'd have to ask the owner (BabyFoodYellowGTI) about that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## msydnor (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone else running 20's? Pics?


----------



## msydnor (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, I just bought some so I hope the look OK.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (msydnor)*

I hope it looks better then this on a A4 avant. They all love the look in the B5 forum, but I think it looks too big for the car. Obviously the style of rim would make a difference.
























I assume he is on bags and raises it to drive anywhere.
You need to post up some picks of the new rims for us to check out!



_Modified by Snowhere at 1:18 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

18's are the absolute biggest I'd ever run on a B5.


----------



## msydnor (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (EK20)*

18's were my preference, but I couldn't find a set of "new" or decent used for that matter, 18's for the $200 I paid for a set of 20's. If I don't like them I can always get my money out of them.


----------



## msydnor (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (msydnor)*

These are the ones I bought. I'll post pics when I get them on the car


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (msydnor)*

I like how they look, now I will have to see how you pull them off on the car. Any pics of the car to see what the wheels are going on?


----------



## msydnor (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

Cars in the shop getting the timing belts, water pump and tensioner replaced. Should be ready for pick up on friday. Considering I paid 2K for the car, $1500 repairs, $80 for lowering springs and $600 for wheels and tires, I can't loose.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (msydnor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msydnor* »_18's were my preference, but I couldn't find a set of "new" or decent used for that matter, 18's for the $200 I paid for a set of 20's. If I don't like them I can always get my money out of them.

Nah, 20's should work pretty good on the C5 A6, but B5 A4's definiitely look cartoonish on 20's.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (msydnor)*

Oo chunky








Looking forward to pics of those on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just put 18" RS6s on mine, and they still look small


----------



## msydnor (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*

I wanted the RS4 18's but didn't want to spend the bucks.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_Oo chunky








Looking forward to pics of those on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just put 18" RS6s on mine, and they still look small









Pics Mikki! I am planning on going for 18" for some summer tires, but can't imagine they will be too small. I need to keep a decent amount of rubber on the rims for my activities. Rubber bands will not work when I go climbing, camping, or rafting/kayaking....


----------



## msydnor (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

Tires showed up today...there is no damn rubber!!!!


----------



## msydnor (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (msydnor)*

Finally got them on the car. Not exactly what I wanted but they were cheap and I can live with them for a while


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (msydnor)*

Yea, they do not stand out as much as I thought they would. It does not look bad, any better side shots?
How is the ride with them?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (msydnor)*

Looks pretty good actually. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## msydnor (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

Ride is not bad at all. I expected it to me horrible but it's not




















_Modified by msydnor at 10:17 PM 12-13-2008_


----------



## Ultracarpet (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Anyone with C5 A6 on 20 inch rims? Post pics please. (msydnor)*

how wide are they?


----------



## halik (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_I hope it looks better then this on a A4 avant. They all love the look in the B5 forum, but I think it looks too big for the car. Obviously the style of rim would make a difference.
























I assume he is on bags and raises it to drive anywhere.
You need to post up some picks of the new rims for us to check out!
_Modified by Snowhere at 1:18 PM 12-1-2008_
]
Wow that's gotta the fugliest thing I've ever seen. Put that on your car and people will shake their heads when they see you coming.


----------

